# regarding weight‏ from montrial to ottawa



## sharloc (Jul 31, 2013)

I'll arrive to Canada on 7 augast to attend the world scout Mondial
and ill take the train from Montreal to Ottawa

my question is that i have two bag one of them 23 KG and the other is back bag around 4Kg
How much is the charge for extra Kg or there is no way to take this weight of bag ?
i heared about *Checked baggage offer ? *
should I take Bussines Ticket !
please help me


----------



## Bob Dylan (Jul 31, 2013)

Amtrak does run trains to Canada (the Cascades from Seattle-Vancouver/the Maple Leaf from New York to Toronto (it becomes a VIA Train @ the Border @ Niagara Falls)/and the Adirondack from New York-Montreal! However the Train you are riding is a VIA Train (Canadas version of Amtrak) so please Google up the VIA Website (via.ca) and read the Baggage Policies, VIA is more strict than Amtrak when it come to Baggage, both Checked and Carryon! Ottawa is a Great City and Canada is beautiful, enjoy your trip to the Great White North!


----------



## guest (Jul 31, 2013)

Your bag fits within the new carry on rules, which allows you to bring on board luggage up to 50lbs (23kg), but at a $20 surcharge for an item over 40 lbs (18 kg). You are also allowed a second item like a backpack up to 25 lbs, so your 4 kg is well within the limits.

Some Montreal- Ottawa trains have a baggage car and offer checked baggage service, but most do not. Also if you are getting on at Dorval Station (adjacent to Trudeau Airport) there is no checked baggae. If you can take advantage of checked baggage, you can do so without charge.


----------



## sharloc (Aug 3, 2013)

thanks alot guys


----------



## railiner (Aug 3, 2013)

Curious why they would limit weight, especially to 'carry-on' (yourself) baggage? On railroad trains, 'size matters', much more than weight.....

Do they actually weigh your carry-on bags? I have never seen or heard of that.....


----------



## CHamilton (Aug 3, 2013)

railiner said:


> Curious why they would limit weight, especially to 'carry-on' (yourself) baggage? On railroad trains, 'size matters', much more than weight.....Do they actually weigh your carry-on bags? I have never seen or heard of that.....


Yes, VIA certainly does weigh bags. At Montreal's Gare Centrale, they have a scale right next to the stairway down to the tracks, and one person in line had her bags weighed and told that she needed to get rid of 7 kg, or pay a fee.

But yes, size does matter. We definitely had too much carryon luggage on our recent trip on the Canadian. It was a real struggle to find room for everything in our "cabin for two."

On Amtrak Superliners, of course, there is luggage space downstairs, and on Viewliners, there is space in the roomettes above the doorway. But both can be awkward to access and use, so it's best to have a carryon for the time you'll be on the train, and check everything else that you'll need for your trip.


----------

